# Adopted a German Shepherd mix with?



## Bloodusmc (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum and found really nice information on this site. I just adopted this dog few days ago its a 3 month old German shephred mix with "shelter thinks pitbull?".

I would like to get some feedback from you guys here. 

What mix you think my puppy is? 









































Also any tips on training this dog would be great.

thanks all.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure on his mix, but he sure is cute..:wub:


----------



## Bloodusmc (Sep 30, 2010)

its a she lol. Thanks .


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't help you on the mix, doesn't look like a Pit mix to me. But search clicker training on here for ideas with training.


----------



## Bloodusmc (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks. searching.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful new pup! Always hard to guess the mixes specially when they are young!

Tons of great info in our puppy section! Make sure to keep updating us as she grows!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Are her feet webbed like a labs by ay chance?


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

The first pic looks pit-like to me. There are some pits that have narrower faces, or it could be that it's not a 50%/50% mix, but has some pit somewhere, possibly mixed with lab, then gsd to get the ear effect. Hard to tell!

Having raised a few pups to dogs now, I would recommend that you enroll in a group obedience class right away, and get the dog out into the world to see as many people, other dogs, cats, squirrels etc. as you can, so she can learn from an early age how to behave nicely around those other creatures. It's way harder to fix something than to prevent it by simply getting out into the world with the dog.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Awww, bless you for adopting her. Welcome. I'd sign up for puppy classes asap. Good luck!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The first picture looks like a pit mix, the other pictures look like a hound mix.


----------



## Bloodusmc (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't take her out yet because she only got rabbies shot and first bordetella shot or something like that. The shelter told me not to let her out until she gets her 2 other shots. is that correct?

Thanks everyone. I'm going to start clicker training today


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> The first picture looks like a pit mix, the other pictures look like a hound mix.


I thought hound also when I saw those other photos. The ears in the first photo just throws me off.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> I thought hound also when I saw those other photos. The ears in the first photo just throws me off.


I know those ears are confusing :crazy:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i would not think pitbull due to the narrower face/head. like laren said, maybe a hound? beagle?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD/Hound mix


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Or a GSD/Keeshond mix


----------



## Bloodusmc (Sep 30, 2010)

I think its GS/Hound mix now after seeing that picture you posted.

mine:









The one you posted
GS/hound


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree.

Regardless of what your puppy is mixed with, it is still adorable. :wub:


----------



## Bloodusmc (Sep 30, 2010)

Btw her fur by her nails are like one black one white. I will take pic tonight. Could that be a clue or something?

I just want to find out to see how it will look when she grows  and learn more about her.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bloodusmc said:


> Btw her fur by her nails are like one black one white. I will take pic tonight. Could that be a clue or something?
> 
> I just want to find out to see how it will look when she grows  and learn more about her.


I dont think the toe nail coloring is a clue. My GSD/Husky mix has a couple white toe nails and some black ones too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Not all pit bulls have blocky heads, especially if they're mixed with something else with a narrower nose/head. Also the APBT is often bred for performance rather than conformation so there is a wide range of looks.


Examples (I put 'purebred' is the dog is known to be purebred, otherwise they were rescued but considered to be APBTs.)

Purebred:










Purebred:





















Pit bull/GSD mix:


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I definitely see APBT too. Don't really see hound at all and not sure about GSD.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

What about Kelpie, this was my first guess. BUT what do I know lol.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm going to say that I don't really see any GSD in there, except for maybe some of the facial mask. In the first pic, I see some kind of bully breed, and in the others, maybe hound or lab. But I'm not really seeing GSD, but that's just me.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I knew a dog who was supposed to be a AmBull/Dobe/APBT mix and looked similar to your pup. Often with mixed breeds, at least one parent is also a mixed breed.


----------



## Bloodusmc (Sep 30, 2010)

Really you dont see GSD at all?
Here are more picture. I'm sure that its GSD mix with something.
BTW. paper work from shelter says its a German Shepherd pitbull mix.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

I think it's the body shape that I see a bit of hound in. Head shape I'm not sure about.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness, she is cute! I have no idea what she is mixed with but she is too cute just the same.


----------



## Bloodusmc (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Bloodusmc said:


> Thanks


 
Very cute. 

There are some DNA tests that can be run which help determine the breed(s). It runs around $50.00. Vets have kits or you can buy them online or pet supply stores.

Here is one you can get from Jeffers pet online.

DNA Breed Identification Test Kit - ID Tags


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

she might also be a mutt (by mutt i mean more than two breeds)  ive had a few like that its always hard to tell


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

She is such a beautiful puppy!! So happy, so loving and fun! You are also at the right place for the best source of information on anything puppy and dog!! 

Look forward to seeing pictures of the years of this great pup developing into a great dog!!

Regards,
Tanya


----------



## Bloodusmc (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks I will be posting pics as she grows.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

did i miss it??? what's this little puppy-girl's name? she is very, very cute. only way to really know what breed(s) she is, is to do the dna test.


----------



## Bloodusmc (Sep 30, 2010)

I named her Frosty and thanks


----------

